# My smoke house



## dernektambura (Oct 13, 2017)

here is my cold smoke setup... 3' by 3' by 3' concrete foundation and bricks smoke pit plus 5' smoke chamber...depending on the product smoking at 14 - 30 C.... at the bottom is smoke pit door and above is smoke chamber loading door.... wife couldn't help herself but put some feminine flowers box touch during the summer time....


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

Now that's a full happy smoker. Nice job!!!

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2017)

That's a beauty!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Oct 13, 2017)

Very nice set-up....


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 14, 2017)

thanks....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

Very cool. It blends in like it's just a shed .  Neighbors probably appreciate that.
:p


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 14, 2017)

thanks rings.... yes, I wanted smoke house that blend in my backyard surroundings.....to be respectful to my neighbours, I smoke meat only in winter at night  time using very fine wood shavings that produce light and transparent smoke....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

Most people like the smell of wood smoke. Not all unfortunately. :cool:


----------

